# Tail Ribbon Color meanings



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

So, I am trying to figure out all the horse tail ribbon color meanings. I think I have them all.... Can someone check and make sure? Do I have any mixed up? Thanks!
Red- Horse kicks
Yellow/Blue- Horse is a stallion
Pink- Horse is a mare in season
Green- Horse is "green", or inexperienced
White- Horse is for sale


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Interesting! Other then the red ribbon for kicking and the yellow for stallion, I didn't know about the others.

I have put a red ribbon on Walka when we first went out with a large group to keep people off his ****, but he has never kicked. Never thought to put a green ribbon on him.

Always learning something here!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I only heard of the green and red.


----------



## ponypile (Nov 7, 2007)

Relavent.


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone. @ponypile- LOL! I saw that too. Mine needs the green, purple, and white with red polka dots! lol! He's not actually THAT young, he's nine, but since some people put green ribbons on spooky horses... And then purple because he sometimes he has technical difficulties, and the other because he is one. Now we just need an orange polka dotted with purple for "operator malfunction". LOL I'd need to tape that to my own hair.


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

Love that pic!


----------



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Pffttt, pony with malicious tendencies. Now I need to change all my tack colours from pink to blue stripes!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

thats funny ! Just need one for grumpy old person riding...lol


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

That is funny


----------

